# Hello, Any Owners Out There!!!!!!!!!



## V8SHO (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow, i guess no one owns the first gen altimas huh. I figured this would be the big area for these cars. Guess not. J/K i have owned three and i love them. SR20det swaps are fun but someone needs to do the real attessa sss limited swap over here just for kicks. Lets see if we can wake up the 94-97 crowd. J.C.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im here.  i check in from time to time to answer questions... i dont post my own problems too often cuz i usually fix em.


----------



## V8SHO (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey man thanx for the reply. I thought i was the only one on here


----------



## SlickNick (Aug 29, 2003)

*Sr20det*

I was wondering what it would take to put the sr20det engine in my 96 altima, and if it would give me any advantage at all for hp and torque.

-Nick-


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Uh duh there sick. It'll give you about 50 or so more HP and a lot more torque. I'd highly recomend the upgrade if you have the money and/or knowledge to do it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

upgrade or downgrade? it IS a smaller engine... for the money hes gonna spend on the install and the engine, he can turbo his ka and get the same power.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm a first gen as well, turboed to boot! As stated above, turbo the iron block of the KA and you'll have more fun than an SR ever could have, imho, trust me...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

got pics?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

heres some pics of black hornets car: Black Hornet 
i could only wish my altima was this nice.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah, turbo would be cool too. I guess i'm just a new engine kinda guy. That is pretty sweet set up hes got there. Looks pretty damn profesional in the pics to me. Like hes got his own gargae and stuff. (obviously) lol. 

Wonder if he's ever had it dynoed<--- SO not speed right, you all get what i mean, right?
Anyway, i'd like see those numbers....

P.S. Wouldn't the SR20 put more torque though?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the sr20 is smaller. the ka is made for torque. i doubt the sr would put out more torque if the ka was set up similarly.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks Justin!

Here's a link that shows some pics of a recent meet I had at my house after Isabel came through.

http://www.orbit3d.com/vinyliq/!ALTIMA/Car_Meets/2003-09-20_MAAC/album.html

Pics 01509, 01510, 01515, 01519, 01519 and 01520 show some of the car. 01558 is me 

Our club is called MAACC, Metro Area Altima Car Club, check us out, only a few folks showed because of the hurricane. We're about 30 members strong now.

-Fred

edit: wrong url, I think it's right now


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

The motor is still fresh (second time) and I'm still breaking it in. But last years' dyno was 301whp and 322 ft/lb tq on a Stage 2 JWT set-up with 50lb injectors at about 15 pounds of boost. Right now on a street tune with a TEC3 standalone, at 8 psi, it's probably pushing about 275whp. Haven't had the laptop hooked up yet so I don't really know, just going on feel as compared to last year...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

niiiiiice. hey fred, what setup did you use to go distributorless? i wanna do that too but havent had the time to research it. my 6+ works pretty well with the nitrous setup ive got, but im still getting these irritating little misses here and there...


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm a big KA fan myself. I rebuilt mine, but not nearly what others have done.

Here's the imagestation album.

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289645335

and here's my first gen alty.

http://redline.to/chuck34

And please no altezza comments. I ALREADY KNOW YOU DON"T LIKE THEM!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

no, we don't. LoL. Just kidding, very nice car. Seen it on altimas.net before. Loving following your progress. Cool engine rebuild.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

whats up chuck? find your way over here now huh?


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah, actually, i posted a few things here around june when i was looking into a beater. i do alot of reading on here though, i'm reading up on somethings, planning a few projects. well, dreaming about a few, but some i could see happening sometime next year.

sorry for the jack.

but back to the subject of sr20 altys, i'm pretty excited at what Nick (krackmonkey) is working on. He'll have some pretty impressive numbers when the fine tuning is done. For me though, I like the Altima, I like the SR. But if I owned an SR engine, i'd want it in a sentra/200 or a 240. or maybe a g20.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats the way ive felt about the sr. id put it in a smaller vehicle, not an altima. why go smaller in a bigger, heavier vehicle. if i dont ever go thru with my direct port nitrous setup, then ill definitely go turbo... its a timing thing with me, im just not sure when ill do all of this.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *niiiiiice. hey fred, what setup did you use to go distributorless? i wanna do that too but havent had the time to research it. my 6+ works pretty well with the nitrous setup ive got, but im still getting these irritating little misses here and there... *


 here's the thread if you want to read it, it's getting kinda long...
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=114586


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

chuck34gboro said:


> *I'm a big KA fan myself. I rebuilt mine, but not nearly what others have done.
> 
> Here's the imagestation album.
> 
> ...


 what up Chuck! (no pun intended)


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> *no, we don't. LoL. Just kidding, very nice car. Seen it on altimas.net before. Loving following your progress. Cool engine rebuild. *


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dang fred, you werent kidding. thats a long thread. i should have followed it from the beginning... how do you like it so far?


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

not trying to jack here, but asleep I just lvoe the way the car runs...idles smoothly and kicks a$$, dyno tuning coming after motor breakin is complete..


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

dont swap to an sr20det just make the ka24de a ka24det cheaper... and more efficient..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Black Hornet said:


> not trying to jack here, but asleep I just lvoe the way the car runs...idles smoothly and kicks a$$, dyno tuning coming after motor breakin is complete..


thats good man. id love to see your car in person. 
did you hear i beat ultimatucs car? ive got to rub it in every now and then... his turbo sounds great, but im still a bit faster than his car...


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> thats good man. id love to see your car in person.
> did you hear i beat ultimatucs car? ive got to rub it in every now and then... his turbo sounds great, but im still a bit faster than his car...


yeah, I read about and nice kill btw. although i hated to hear he lost to nos...
wait 'til he really leans how to drive his car, revenge will be sweet my friend


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Black Hornet said:


> yeah, I read about and nice kill btw. although i hated to hear he lost to nos...
> wait 'til he really leans how to drive his car, revenge will be sweet my friend


Yeah, I think Fred's right once he learns more about driving his car then it will be a better match up... but still a nice kill at this point, because it will hopefully make him more humble.

Troy


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey BH did you ever dyno your car yet? if you did is it over at the .net?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Black Hornet said:


> yeah, I read about and nice kill btw. although i hated to hear he lost to nos...
> wait 'til he really leans how to drive his car, revenge will be sweet my friend


it could be sweet...  i have my lines now for my direct port setup and once that is in, im going for a 100 shot... the msd can theoretically handle a 150 shot, but im not ready to test out the rings that badly yet. it will still be a 75 shot for every day use, but 100 shot for the track. it oughta make for some interesting times. when the direct port goes in, im also going to use a 4 stage progressive system for it so im not smoking my tires in the first 2 gears. that along with the window switch should makes things pretty fun indeed.


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

im a proud owner of my 94 alti.... my car's stock i just got a spectre air filter and im going to install it tomorrow im gonna make a custom intake when i get a chance


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> it could be sweet...  i have my lines now for my direct port setup and once that is in, im going for a 100 shot... the msd can theoretically handle a 150 shot, but im not ready to test out the rings that badly yet. it will still be a 75 shot for every day use, but 100 shot for the track. it oughta make for some interesting times. when the direct port goes in, im also going to use a 4 stage progressive system for it so im not smoking my tires in the first 2 gears. that along with the window switch should makes things pretty fun indeed.


You got the lines from Ranisron didn't ya? Well I wanna see sometimes damnit not that you got everything for direct port


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

all i lack now is the nozzles themselves... ive got a good connection for stuff now though. id like to get my hands on some bigger injectors too. i just havent been doing as much as i could or should be lately. when its all done though, you can bet ill have some pics and hopefully some video to post.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> all i lack now is the nozzles themselves... ive got a good connection for stuff now though. id like to get my hands on some bigger injectors too. i just havent been doing as much as i could or should be lately. when its all done though, you can bet ill have some pics and hopefully some video to post.


You better have it ready in summer time so I can take a road trip to AZ and check it out


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, im working on it. when my tax return comes in, im going to finish it off. you should check out the "nitrous" thread over at nico. some dudes telling me that i dont know what im talking about. what a putz.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> hehe, im working on it. when my tax return comes in, im going to finish it off. you should check out the "nitrous" thread over at nico. some dudes telling me that i dont know what im talking about. what a putz.



Lol, oh btw how's your magazine thing goin? I haven't heard anything about it in a while.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

that thread got cancelled... oh well. the mag is going as planned as far as in know... im waiting to see what the editor says. its all up to him. :dunno:


----------

